# Looking For Advice On AMD build For Low Cost.



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello,

I have Always been an Intel guy,But I have been hearing Some REALLY good thing's about AMD So I thought I'd try to Save by going with Their CPU offering's.My Room mate is looking to invest in a Desktop to take some stress off of his Laptop's. We have a Not So old Dell Office/Professional PC from  MIT Lab's, which We plan to Hollow out to Keep the Case , optical Drive, and Maybe the PSU, but I think it's too weak.

Anyway, I have NEVER been into AMD, and I know when I'm out of My comfort zone. So , I was Hoping that Someone who is Versed in AMD's CPU's/MoBo's , could Point me in a Good Direction for a Gaming/Leisure Budget build. He does Do gaming, with higher End MMO's / RPG's , and he is Concerned about Graphic Capabilities. Essentially what he Want's is a PC , which can Handle Eye Candy with Little to No Sweat. Nothing Ridiculous, just Capable. We'll need a MoBo , CPU , and RAM. (i Know GPU's so that's not a Big problem).

Also , It's a mid tower, So ATX @ the Max.

If you have advice, I'd love to hear it, I'm thinking Quad Core ,For Gaming, but You tell me if that's too Much.

$$ is a BIG Factor, Lower the Cost the better. Thank's For looking ,and Thanks For your time/Help.

Under $400 For SURE , Just CPU, and MoBo help needed please.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2012)

i know lower the better, but its still nice if you could give an exact value.
that would help decide how much to spend on GPu and CPU etc.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 7, 2012)

Does it have to be AMD?

1. Intel Core i3-3220 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 55W ... -120

2. ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6... - 80

3. SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600... - 35

4. HIS H785F1G2M Radeon HD 7850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI... - 170 (if the psu can handle it)
OR
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 100358VXL Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edit...  (if psu cant handle 7850) - 140

Total-405$/385$


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Does it have to be AMD?



No, I just Figured it Would be cheaper For More performance is all.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 7, 2012)

Well if the PSU that you already have can handle a 7850 then thats a pretty beastly build for 400$


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

I picked these item's out, But they Could Suck For all I know. What You Think?\

Foxconn A9DA AM3 AMD 890GX HDMI SATA 6Gb/s ATX AMD...

PowerColor AX7850 2GBD5-DH Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-...

CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...

AMD Athlon II X4 640 Propus 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W ...

I know the RAM isn't Great, but it's a start.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> Well if the PSU that you already have can handle a 7850 then thats a pretty beastly build for 400$



It's only Like 400 Watts I think, So  I may be Screwed. I DO have a 600Watt OCZ I Bought For a friend , that NEVER got used, it Could work for a Short while.

I like yours better, but is that i3 enough for High end gaming?


----------



## NC37 (Dec 7, 2012)

$400...hmmm. Shame you didn't catch all the black friday deals. There was some decent combo kits for around $200. However, the trouble with those are, they are usually outdated boards and excess parts that haven't sold. But if you are on a small budget like that, they'd do if you snag a decent one.

For $400 you'd be looking at either an APU system or a Phenom II system. I wouldn't recommend FX in that price range. The quads are crappy. Now, higher end Piledriver is decent. But that is a good $170+ chunk out of the budget right there.

If you went APU you could save some money on graphics. Then later add a GPU for CrossfireX for a boost. But they won't give you max everything Ultra quality capability. Really if you want that you aren't going to get it except on old titles...for $400.

Also gotta take into account a power supply. I wouldn't skimp and get a crap one. Crap ones last you a year or two then blow out and you're lucky if they don't take the board with them. You'll want an Antec or equivalent. Others here can point you to good makers. I myself suffered crap PSUs too long before I went Antec. I'm not interested in taking leaps anymore.

So...give or take $100 CPU, up to $100 board, that leaves...$200 for RAM, PSU, HDD, and maybe an optical. Doable. May be even able to squeeze in that discrete GPU for CrossfireX if you plan it well enough and...catch sales.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/26/intel-core-i3-3220-review/6

Yes that I3 will suffice for any game paired with that video card.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

NC37 said:


> $400...hmmm. Shame you didn't catch all the black friday deals. There was some decent combo kits for around $200. However, the trouble with those are, they are usually outdated boards and excess parts that haven't sold. But if you are on a small budget like that, they'd do if you snag a decent one.
> 
> For $400 you'd be looking at either an APU system or a Phenom II system. I wouldn't recommend FX in that price range. The quads are crappy. Now, higher end Piledriver is decent. But that is a good $170+ chunk out of the budget right there.
> 
> ...





No Don't need All that , just CPU, MoBo , RAM, I got PSU, HDD, case, optical. I agree though , it IS tight


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

jack1n said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/11/26/intel-core-i3-3220-review/6
> 
> yes that i3 will suffice for any game paired with that video card.



nice


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

Mixed a list together, with Some of the Suggestion's, and My own as well, tell me what you think.

Intel Core i3-3220 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 55W ...

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP LGA 1155 Intel H77 HDMI SATA 6...

SAMSUNG 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600...

PowerColor AX7850 2GBD5-DH Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-...

If I give him , my PSU, and Count the MIR, it's basically $400.



Also , I live in Massachusetts, And We have a MicroCenter, which Means I could Get the Mobo and CPU for Significantly Cheaper.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Mixed a list together, with Some of the Suggestion's, and My own as well, tell me what you think.
> 
> Intel Core i3-3220 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz LGA 1155 55W ...
> 
> ...



A pretty solid build,should hold its own @ 1080p,if you OC that card it will be faster than a stock 7870.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> A pretty solid build,should hold its own @ 1080p,if you OC that card it will be faster than a stock 7870



Nice , Thanks For ALL the Help Guy's. 

Now I gotta See what's in this Damn thing Now, and Try to Sell what's worth selling.

It must be decent if it's From MIT, Right? With my luck it was probably from the janitorial Offices. 

And Saved another $30 or so Getting the i3 and the MoBo from Microcenter, just need to order the RAM, and GPU From Neweggy.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Dec 7, 2012)

Why don't you use budget 20$ generic 4gb stick of the cheapest ram you can find, and put the difference into a better mobo and cpu, then later on upgrade to high performance ram down the track, that's what i did, that way i spent bit more on good mobo and cpu to begin with etc, if that makes sense?


edit-maybe better gpu then i could say?

p.s. i have 7950, and just LOVE it for gaming, really good card.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 7, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Why don't you use budget 20$ generic 4gb stick of the cheapest ram you can find, and put the difference into a better mobo and cpu, then later on upgrade to high performance ram down the track, that's what i did, that way i spent bit more on good mobo and cpu to begin with etc, if that makes sense?
> 
> 
> edit-maybe better gpu then i could say?
> ...



Those ram sticks are 35$ for 2 4gb sticks,it dosent get much cheaper,i dont see a reason to spend 20$ now and anuther 35$ later,if paired with a capable cpu/board those sticks OC to 2000mhz+.


----------



## Vario (Dec 7, 2012)

consider the Phenom X4 965 BE

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz So..., it frequently sells at $85, bought one from the egg 2 days ago at that price.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Produ...54.55.60.61.62
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Produ...54.55.60.61.62
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Produ...45.46.53.54.55


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 7, 2012)

amp281 said:


> consider the Phenom X4 965 BE
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz So..., it frequently sells at $85, bought one from the egg 2 days ago at that price.
> 
> ...



The i3 will easily outperform it in gamings and also in most,if not all multi threarded apps,it has hyper threading so it can run 4 threads.


----------



## Vario (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/677?vs=102

The phenom outperforms the I3 in most tests.

Not to mention you can overclock the 965BE while the I3 has a locked multiplier.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2012)

are you kidding. the 965 will feel much faster than a two core i3. real cores for REAL men.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

Have you thought about A10-5800K + FM2 board?



de.das.dude said:


> are you kidding. the 965 will feel much faster than a two core i3. real cores for REAL men.



Yes DDD the newer IB will murder a 965 in gaming.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2012)

"newer" lol. wont the newer IB cost more?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> "newer" lol. wont the newer IB cost more?



My broken english ROCKS!

119$ at newegg but worth if for gaming.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 7, 2012)

FX-6300, basically an FX-83xx with a disabled module, has full L3 cache, best core/$ ratio.
4 or 8GB 1866 RAM
990FX chipset although vanilla 990 is fine too.

another option is the A10-5800K


EDIT: NVM, just saw that you're going with a i3


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

Jack1n said:


> The i3 will easily outperform it in gamings and also in most,if not all multi threarded apps,it has hyper threading so it can run 4 threads.



i3 will not outperform the AMD A10-5800.

OP Jack is an Intel fanboy. Look at the Trinity Platform. He is way off base. AMD gives much better graphics than intel and it is well documented. The A10-5800 has an on die 7650D graphics package and there is no need for a video cartd plus the 7650D spanks Intel's 3000 graphics on the i3 processors. Jack, i suggest you do some research on these new Trinity CPU's.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> i3 will not outperform the AMD A10-5800.
> 
> OP Jack is an Intel fanboy. Look at the Trinity Platform. He is way off base.



Ummm CPU TO CPU side (NO IGP/APU) The I3 murders the 5800K in gaming. Now when we talk about the HD2500 vs 7660D thats a different ball game.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ummm CPU TO CPU side (NO IGP/APU) The I3 murders the 5800K in gaming. Now when we talk about the HD2500 vs 7660D thats a different ball game.



No it doesn't.

I tested the 3220K and A10-5800k. No contest my friend plus he is not using it just for gaming.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

UMMMM








http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/675?vs=677


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL, Limited gaming benchies. If yoou look at the entire benchmark sweet, Trinity is a better platform. And again, he is not using it just for gaming.


----------



## Vario (Dec 7, 2012)

Amd has better offerings if yiu are under 150$.  Over that and go Intel.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

I will just say this and exit the thread, If you are going to be using a discrete GPU then I would recommend the I3. If you are just going to be using the IGP then I would go for 5800K


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> UMMMM
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121207/Capture053.jpg
> ...



LOL, Look at gaming without a GPU, Intel i3 cannot perform period in some games....... Who said he is going to run a GPU. Again, Intel's graphics cannot come close


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> LOL, Look at gaming without a GPU, Intel i3 cannot perform period in some games....... Who said he is going to run a GPU. Again, Intel's graphics cannot come close



I have the strange feeling you cannot read. I said IF... I know that the HD2500 sux and would be NO contest to the 7660D. CPU vs CPU.... Not IGP vs APU


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I have the strange feeling you cannot read. I said IF... I know that the HD2500 sux and would be NO contest to the 7660D. CPU vs CPU.... Not IGP vs APU



You need to read what the OP needs. There was no mention of running a dedicated graphics card. Thanks for mentioning the no contest BTW.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> You need to read what the OP needs. There was no mention of running a dedicated graphics card. Thanks for mentioning the no contest BTW.



The sixth post in the thread the OP suggests he may get a 7850....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

..............................

So , yeah.  I feel MORE lost now than before. is the i3 the Correct decision?
Or are you Guy's just fighting over "your favorite" Chip's?

And , YES I would Like to install a Discreet GPU, likely the one I linked in the Post.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The sixth post in the thread the OP suggests he may get a 7850....



LOL, He may get...... Key words.......


So what if he doesn't?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

Look at the entire bechmark sweet. The Trinity is better than the 3220K


http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/675?vs=677 

I tested both the A10-5800K and core i3 3220K and the A10-5800k IS ALL AROUND BETTER. The Benchmarks are limited in gaming benchmarks too BTW.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> ..............................
> 
> So , yeah.  I feel MORE lost now than before. is the i3 the Correct decision?
> Or are you Guy's just fighting over "your favorite" Chip's?



OK to set the record straight, ARE YOU GETTING A DISCRETE CARD? (7770, 7850, 7870 or GTX 660,GTX 670 YADAYADAYADA)?

IF so then get a I3-3220

IF THE ANSWER IS NO.... and you are going to use the one that is built into the CPU

THEN a 5800K is what you need.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2012)

As far as i know, brandon is a bit of an intel fanboy


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> As far as i know, brandon is a bit of an intel fanboy



You have that totally wrong, I LOVE AMD I still have a couple of AMD systems left and I am going to build a 5800K HTPC soon BUT that still does not negate the fact that anything 3220-3770K will beat AMD in gaming benches using a discrete card. This has been shown in many reviews/benches. Yes the AMD is affordable and nice which is a GREAT thing. 

I personally really want a 5800K build


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 7, 2012)

come on man. cut some slack for AMD. they are selling off their property. they need the dough. without AMD intel will become an even bigger douche than it is now.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> As far as i know, brandon is a bit of an intel fanboy



Thanks Das. I am not A AMD not Intel Fanboy.. I run a 3770K and 3930K. When I tested the AMD A10-5800K vs the Intel core i3 3220K I felt the AMD A10 was better plain and simple. The 2 processors traded blows but where Trinity shined, was multi threaded with the new Pile Driver cores. Heck, the 3220K could not even run 3DMark 11(just saying). The Trinity platform is cheaper and will run photoshop, excel, and render better than the 3220K hands down. These Intel Fanboy's have not even touched a Trinity chip and they show you limited benchmarks and fail to say the Trinity is a better overall chip. 

LET'S GET THE RECORD STRAIGHT//////


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> OK to set the record straight, ARE YOU GETTING A DISCRETE CARD? (7770, 7850, 7870 or GTX 660,GTX 670 YADAYADAYADA)?
> 
> IF so then get a I3-3220



YES ,DISCREET. I am getting Discreet 7850
I'll Go i3, Sorry for ALL your trouble.
I need a coffee, So Take Care.





Quietly Backing up......
opening Door....
Door Closing.....
lol


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> YES ,DISCREET. I am getting Discreet 7850
> I'll Go i3, Sorry for ALL your trouble.
> I need a coffee, So Take Care.
> 
> ...



Quit editing.. LOL


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Quietly Backing up......
> opening Door....
> Door Closing.....
> lol



Peeeeeeeeking in through the window as the door closes.....................


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Peeeeeeeeking in through the window as the door closes.....................






Just So it's Clear, It Was Helpful To read ALL those Different Point's , and Although it was Stressful Likely, it Was Helpful as Well.

Good People in My Book.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Just So it's Clear, It Was Helpful To read ALL those Different Point's , and Although it was Stressful Likely, it Was Helpful as Well.
> 
> Good People in My Book.



These are good debates. I will say neither is a bad choice but I was impreseed that overall, the A10-5800K was a better performer than the 3220K and priced right.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> It's only Like 400 Watts I think, So  I may be Screwed. I DO have a 600Watt OCZ I Bought For a friend , that NEVER got used, it Could work for a Short while.
> 
> I like yours better, but is that i3 enough for High end gaming?



Sadly no $400 build is going to be as you call it "High end gaming", if you can do $417 try this for size (just thought I would cause some more trouble really ).....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> These are good debates. I will say neither is a bad choice but I was impreseed that overall, the A10-5800K was a better performer than the 3220K and priced right.



I had Heard that before Starting this post, and you Can see for yourself AMD was My first choice. But I digress, Since My knowledge in the AMD field is LESS than Adequate.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 7, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Sadly no $400 build is going to be as you call it "High end gaming", if you can do $417 try this for size (just thought I would cause some more trouble really ).....



That was kinda my point. I seriously doubt there will be any visual differences with a 7850 with either platform thus I look to overall performance.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Sadly no $400 build is going to be as you call it "High end gaming", if you can do $417 try this for size.....



Actually , I got Pretty Close to $400. I Live in Massachusetts(Microcenter in Cambridge)
, and If I get the CPU , and MoBo there , I'll save a few Buck's on the Combo, Then RAM and GPU Via, Newegg.
I Own MANY Spare PC part's , and Happen to have a PSU kicking around. It's an Older powerstream , Made by topower. They Held up okay, unlike Some of the Modstream ones.
But , thank You  though,


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> That was kinda my point. I seriously doubt there will be any visual differences with a 7850 with either platform thus I look to overall performance.



So the 7850 will NOT outperform Your AMD selection?

I DID NOT know that, I will be taking another look @ your suggestion.

This thing IS nice.
AMD A10-5800K Trinity 3.8GHz (4.2GHz Turbo) Socket...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Actually , I got Pretty Close to $400. I Live in Massachusetts(Microcenter in Cambridge)
> , and If I get the CPU , and MoBo there , I'll save a few Buck's on the Combo, Then RAM and GPU Via, Newegg.
> I Own MANY Spare PC part's , and Happen to have a PSU kicking around. It's an Older powerstream , Made by topower. They Held up okay, unlike Some of the Modstream ones.
> But , thank You  though,



Well for a half decent piledriver system with a 7850 I think $417 aint bad lol, personally I would rather that than the IvyBridge solution, but thats just me.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 7, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Well for a half decent piledriver system with a 7850 I think $417 aint bad lol, personally I would rather that than the IvyBridge solution, but thats just me.



Yeah, I'm looking into that Direction Currently.

So I Wouldn't Need a Discreet GPU with The AMD platform?? And it would Still perform as Fast as a 7850 in Gaming?

that A10 is a beast, @ $119.


----------



## Jack1n (Dec 7, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> Yeah, I'm looking into that Direction Currently.
> 
> So I Wouldn't Need a Discreet GPU with The AMD platform?? And it would Still perform as Fast as a 7850 in Gaming?
> 
> that A10 is a beast, @ $119.



It wont be even close,what he means is that you get both the A10 and a 7850 which will cost more and wont be as good for gaming as the i3.


----------

